# Who is your avatar?



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Thought this might be a fun thread. Who is the dog in your avatar? Please give full name and any info you would like such as who he/she is out of, any accomplishments/titles, or even a story if you have one. Lets hear em!


----------



## DogSquaw (Dec 22, 2007)

You first Steph. hahaha. 
What if our avatar isnt a dog? Maybe its a person or a thing or an idea. Or blank. 
I've had a billion avatars so far, you want the story of progressing to where I am now? 
Just funning with you Steph.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

DogSquaw said:


> You first Steph. hahaha.
> What if our avatar isnt a dog? Maybe its a person or a thing or an idea. Or blank.
> I've had a billion avatars so far, you want the story of progressing to where I am now?
> Just funning with you Steph.


Alright ornry! Mine is a pic that I found when I googled funny dog pics. It don't matter if it is a dog or not. Is that better? lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Mav (Short for Maverick.) would be my poor yellow dog who gets beat badly on a daily basis. Must be a glutten for humility & punishment or something. Maybe after I get him lasic he can mark good enough to think about bringing him into public. Then again I'd need a rocket pack on him so he would get somewhere. Couldn't give him away regards.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

My current one is my brother's dog Mirk, because the family was kidding me that Mirk has as much grey on his face as Bon has on his head...ouch

just for men regards


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Me and my dog at a Kristie Wilder retreat at our place in the Delta (I was the designated bird boy).


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

My two boys. The black one is "Cruisin' with Indiana Jones", (Indy the wild child) and "Westwind Buffalo Soldier, (Scout the sweetest, most talented and unlucky dog I have ever known)!


----------



## Mr Glass (Mar 21, 2009)

Cash's Mountain Air, pheasant hunt just outside of Minot ND. He's 3 years old, I just got into HT and FT, He has 2 junior HT passes. Locally bred, but a retrieving machine.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

My dog Deuce, brother of Chris A's dog Bus-turd. Spent the beginning of last week qualifying in 2 NAHRA hunt tests and finished the week qualifying in the NAHRA Invitational. Quite a week!


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Mine is My YLF...Redstar Herbettabegood..AKA Goodie.. She is a result of my Favorite Gal...SHR Eleanore Rigby and my HRCH Barn Ridge Hayseed Bubba.. Goodie was named in Honor of my Father who passed this Past December.. Dad's name was Herbert..Herb for short. I kept a female..and thought "Oh my..what am I going to do with a Female..naming her Herb."
So I thought of..Herb-etta-be-good. And Good she is... She gives me 200% and has 2 legs of her JH..and hopefully will finish next week at just 7 months of Age. She was born just two days after my father passed. Everytime I see her name..I remember all the Great memories with my Dad.
In Dad's last years he lived with me..and what an honor and pleasure it was. The time went by too fast. Dad loved helping with the puppies.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Yardley Labs Ms T-Maxx, aka Misty, by FC AFC High Tech CEO out of my female Deep Run Morning Star. Misty was second born in the litter and I had to get her out of the sac and get her settled into the world since pup number three followed within 30 seconds (the whole litter got backed up a litle when pup number one got stuck on the way out). Misty was the terror of the litter from the beginning: first out of the box, always on top in every battle, etc. She retrieved her first pheasant when she was ten weeks old. The bird was bigger than she was, but she dragged back 30 yards to deliver it to my feet. By five months she was completing water retrieves at 200-250 yards and at six months she passed two legs of her JH before I sent her for real training. She did nicely in derbies, and just had ner first litter of pups. Today I took her back to the trainer to begin getting her in condition to run Q's this fall.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

GulfCoast said:


> Me and my dog at a Kristie Wilder retreat at our place in the Delta (I was the designated bird boy).


Oh, cool. I didn't realize it was from then!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine is Water Dog's A Fine Mess, Ollie, bred by Kristie. Out of Allie and Lean Mac


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad to know some of them now! Keep em comin!


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

That is Me and Hitch. Contender's Hitchin' A Ride SH

NFTCH AFTCH FC AFC TNT's Mr Peabody Prairiemarsh & Taylorlabs South Side Thats My Girl.

Hitch finished is Senior Hunter August 2nd the day before his 3rd birthday. 

Pattie


----------



## Chance Raehn (Dec 18, 2008)

From left to right: Runs Creek's Show Me The Money - "Cash", Runs Creek's Meant To Be - "Bee", Sweet Virginia Breeze - "Ginnie" and our rescue dog - "Lucky" (team mascot). Most memorable hunting moment for each is Cash's first pheasant in SD, Bee pointing her first quail covey in GA and Ginnie retrieving a tundra swan in Mattamuskeet (sp?), NC.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

My avatar is my girlfriend, Millpond's Baby Boomer, AKA "Babe".

She is a daughter of Medie Robinson's "Silk" (Topbrass Smooth As Silk) who won the Open at the GRCA National Specialty last year and Janice Gunn's "Boomer" (FC,AFC,FTCH,AFTCH TNT'S Explosion).

She has been more than I ever hoped for! Wins and placements in Puppy, Derby and Qual ... ran 7 Quals with a 1st, two 2nd's, a 4th and two JAMs.

Ran 4 HTs (double-staked) and got her MH with 5 senior and 5 master passes. Never failed a test and only handled on one mark through the whole trip.

Now we're training with the big dogs. Every day she does something totally awesome and most days something stupid, too, but we're working on that! 

Right now she's at my feet begging for some of my popcorn, which she knows she will never get but still won't stop trying!

Thanks for asking. ;-)

JS

Usually don't brag much but been in the sauce a little tonight and feeling kinda frisky.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

North Mountain Klingon Honor, MH - "Worf"
Derby list, QAA.

North Mountain Griffy Jr, JH x Smity's Maggie Babe, MH

Two of the most talented unknown dogs I've had the pleasure to train and train with. Maggie was also QAA.

It was alway fun to show up to a field trial with Worf and have folks ask me who he was out of. I would alway puff up my chest before I answered, "Griffy, Junior Hunter!"


----------



## Trapper (Jun 6, 2009)

My yellow male, KT's Sunny Goodboy Someday, AKA "Sunny" on a snow goose hunt in So Dak. He would tell you his handler/trainer is the limiting factor in his development as a retriever! ;-)


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Mine is the newest addition we have here at the house. His registered name is Hammertime Over A Delta Sunrise -"Hammer". We haven't stepped out into the test scene yet since he turned 16 weeks today. We are planning on running Bay Area (and maybe West Mississippi depending on how the doves are flying)

Parents are GRHRCH Redline Delta Cole MH X HR Babes Sunshine Girl. 
Sire is from FC AFC Blackwater Rudy X Redline Lillehammer MH

My wife took the picture last weekend at a training day in Mississippi at Copiah Creek's place. I think this one may make a bad trainer look good.


----------



## kcrumpy9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine is my chocolate lab, Longhorn Lacey's Boomerang "Boomer". He doesn't have any titles in his pedigree. We haven't been to any test yet since we just got into the game around a year ago. We plan on running this fall in a HRC test. 

In this pic, I decided to enter him in a dock diving competition although he didn't place he did jump 17' 7".


----------



## H2O_Control_guy (Jul 14, 2009)

This is Otto. He was 4 months old yesterday.

Sire was Dreamcatchers Nothin TO It QAA - Dam is Elwoods High Brass Cash.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

On the left is SR Firemark Serendipity JH and 3/4 the way to WR in NAHRA. Seren came to me as an obedience/agility dog and I just wanted to put a WC on her..... She got me started in this crazy game and has changed my life. On the left is Firemark Little Hot Tee aka Tee. I was just going to raise her for a few months as a pup but of course she got under my skin and here she is, now finishing up basics and hopefully home in a few months and then on to lots of fun.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

C'Hoco Candy Roux....8 mo. old in the avatar but now 3 yr old off Dakota's Cajun Roux X TN River Choco Fudge Candy. 
2 Started passes & multiple Seasoned pass if entered(smashed them as test dog). Currently in training(quiet confidently, if I might add) for Finished. 

I'm just the 'handler' though.


----------



## Jersey (Apr 8, 2009)

1st retriever said:


> Thought this might be a fun thread.


Fun so far. I'll chime in. 

This is Jersey Girl. She's a better dog than I am a trainer! She's almost 17 months old now, but this pic was taken @ 9 months. Jersey's one pass away from her junior AKC title. We hope to have that in the bag before this coming gunning season. The pic was taken from my camera phone towards the end of last duck season in our favorite little spot in the tidal marshes of Southern NJ. It was a good day for my pup and I to have bagged 4 Mallards and a big drake Blackduck. We are fortunate to live in an area between the lower end of the Delaware River and the upper end of the Delaware Bay.


----------



## NOLADee (Jul 26, 2008)

My avatar is Molly's Willow Princess

She just turned 2 years old, we got started in the game late. Only been training since Feb. but so far 1 Junior pass and 2 Started Passes.


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

My Avatar is HR SR Bullpens Say It Ain't So Joe JH.

Out of FC Candlewoods Meet Joe Black and a Bubba female.

She loves to hunt, follow my son, and sleep on the bed with her older counterpart 
WR SR Bullpens Iron Horse. Just starting to run Senior Tests.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

AFC Rockerins Riverdance (Ramsie) My meat dog.


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Mine is SHR Morganstead GraciLu Out O Kansas. She comes from Point Doctor breeding and needs one more pass for her JH title.
She is my reformed wild child, foot warmer, velcro dog, and all round sweet pea!
We call her Kansas.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Fargo and Otter.Fargos' owner doesn't let her agility lab swim.That photo is from the day her husband and I snuck him down to the lake when she went to town for his first and only swim.He had a blast playing the whole "go get the Dokken thing" with Otter and experiencing the water.His owner wasn't happy that we let him swim.She hasn't let him back in the water since but at least he got his chance to swim that day.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Thats Bailey!!!!

She's my buddy that accompanies me on long trips in the middle of the night ,in miserably cold temperatures, and not a hint of any complaining.

She hunts all day long,with happy eyes.

Along the way we have attained a HRCH,, and We are one pass away from a Senior title in AKC.

Most of all though,, Shes MY dog,, of 9 years!!


Gooser


----------



## HuntsmanTollers (Feb 20, 2003)

Mine is my daughter Brianna with our oldest male Vermillion's Let It Ride Rigby. This was taken while they were attending DU's Camp Waterdog at Justin Tackett's Lodge in SD. WaterdogTV used a photo of Brianna and Rigby in their advertising prior to the show airing on TV.


----------



## GoldDog (Feb 10, 2009)

My avatar is my first boy, Gunner, Speakers Battlefield Moon JH out of AFC Rosehills Mr. Speaker and a Quartermoon girl. Incredible Golden full of fire that passed too soon from this world just 9.5 yo this past Feb. The picture wa taken 3 weeks before he passed of cancer. 4 straight passes on junior then we started having kids, he could have done great things in the right hands. He slept everynight of duck season with his head against the butt of my shotgun. We hunted ND and KS for pheasants, AR, KY, IL, IN, and TN for everything else. He would ride in the front seat of the car and my wife and first child in the back. Otherwise he would have kissed my daughter all the way till we were there. We always got funny looks going down the road. We all miss him dearly but I have a new pup that soon will be in my avatar from Medie Robinsons Dottie and Glenda's Bart, Chase, Millpond Chase The Satin Moon.
Michael


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Mine is HRCH UH High Praise Dark Chocolat With Nuts MH aka Wagars.

Janet


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

Mine is "UH HRCH Bird Down's River Tank of Drake" (Tanker) should have been "Tanker tot cost a lot..." He is out of 2004 NFC FC AFC HR Dewey's Drake of Moon River and Torg's Chantily Lace JH in Minn. He is 3 years old and we run hunt test with HRC and planning on going to our first "Grand" this Oct. in Tenn. He is a Waterfowl hunting dog, "Dock dog" (18'10") longest jump and a first place in Speed Retrieve. I use Tanker in my Business "Bird Down Retrievers" doing Hunting Retriever Seminars for Bass Pro Shops, Outdoor retail Stores, and Cincinnati Hunting and Fishing show and larger cities Outdoors Hunting and Fishing Sport shows.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine is Maya, my first female lab. She is out of The Cptn's Sierra Shadow Ale MH QAA and Xtreme Outdoors Lacy. Sure do love that pooch. The big fellar is me.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

My avatar:

Nice brown dog
Sound as a ring,
Will be 6 yrs old
If he lives to spring.

Won't pee on the capets,
Or poop in the grass,
Has four brown legs 
And a hole in his azz.
==================
He's also QAA MH
An Elwood stud fee puppy


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Mine is of Spice, my first Hunt Test dog at her first Junior Test. She is by FC AFC Land Ahoy and out of Wyldfire's High Tech CFO MH QAA. We have two JH passes. She is 21 months old.


----------



## Peggy Snyder (Jan 12, 2008)

This picture is one of my pups. She was purchased by a fellow who bought her for one of his friends who just lost his two golden retrievers Long story short I ended up donating money he paid for her (which was more than I usually charge for a pup) to Samaritan Aviation. Samaritan is a mercy flight that takes very sick, usually cancer, patients to a hospital they need to be at but having trouble getting to because of their condition. They also have a mission in New Ginea (SP?) to help with medical issues.
Her name became Samaritan and they call her Sam. She has made alot of people happy already.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Mine is of Rattlinridge Hurricane Force MH "Hattie" ( FC Watermarks Texas Welcome X Kingsland's Have No Mercy MH) We are currently running FT's, but will take a break this fall for a breeding. More info below

http://www.rattlingridgelabs.com/Girls.html


http://rattlingridgelabs.com/


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine is my two year old Remus. I drove twelve hours to pick him up when he was 6 weeks old. He is one of my 6 labrador children.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Mine is My 7 yr old Chocolat sitting on the stand at Cashin in Duck Club. After a morning hunt with a couple teenage boys. She is out of (FC WATERMARKS TEXAS WELCOME x GRHRCH GLENNHOMAS ONE IN A MILLION MH QAA "MILLY")


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

My dog Bam.

FC AFC Oakdale Whitewater Devil Dog the night before she earned her AFC title.


----------



## ybrlabs (Aug 3, 2008)

Mine is a show bred litter from Sunnybrook Acres Whitethorn (CH Topform's Edward MH QAA x Sunnybrook Acres Irish Lace CD) and Mtn Vista's Sum R Adorable on a hot summer day. Their happy faces make me smile.


----------



## rpm 49 (Apr 29, 2009)

DD Hycntrys hrcne katrna of pdk
(dick and dawns hycountrys hurricane katrna of parkdale kennel)
my fourth lab for compition and hunting. she just earned her hrch this last weekend in quilcine wa. one seasoned pass then 7 for 8 finished passes. the other three were akc master hunters this is my first dog in the hrc stuff.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

On the left is Louie, my Great Pyrenees HGD (house guardian dog) when he was 7 months old. He guards my home and keeps me safe and is now about twice that size and outweighs me!

In the middle is Athena, my miniature Dachshund, who is in charge of mouse control and is Chief Bedwarmer. She is a delight and shows up at Field Trials with me just for company.

On the right is Jodi, MH QAA, who is my almost 12 yo Lab. She and I have had a long journey together in life and I hope to have her around for a few more years.

Oh yes, I am in there too. That's my family.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Me & Elvis, the day he titled NAHRA / SR at 7.5 months.
He is out of Field of Dreams I'm a Winner-"Champ."

stan b


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

My Avatar is a painting that Chris Chantland did of my dog FC Candlewood's Man in Black "Cash"

Steve


----------



## Jerry D Herring (Feb 25, 2009)

my avatar is my MAVERICK he is just a pet and a goofball he can fetch but thats about all i think i am going to get out of him. AINT HE PURDY!!!!!!


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

mine are Woodrow(woody)McCaw and Augustus(gus)McCray.
while they are not my 1st labs they are my 1st attempt at training.
feeling sorry for the dogs regards opoopee wrong pic that is woody at 3mos


NOW these are the "boys chillin out at work" with dad!


----------



## Stephen Hooper (Sep 27, 2007)

Mine is HRCH Cruising With An Attitude MH (Edge) He is out of FC-AFC Smooth Sailing and Ritz's Screamin Margarita MH.


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

My Avatar is my beloved Molly the fastest running Lab I've ever seen. After seeing Dock Diving on TV, I said she could do this. In her first ever competition, she won first place. In the next month's competition, she came in third to Little Morgan the once World Champion. Molly never failed to make the Final Four in any competition she participated in. She could jump 22' - 23' plus all day long. She was a retrieving machine and an amazing athlete. Unfortunately she was killed in a tragic accident last October. She was my Heart Dog and will remain in my Avatar as a tribute. I now have a yellow puppy Maggie whose trying real hard to be my new Best Friend.
Gary


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

FC-AFC Broad Reach Devil Made Me Doit "Sinner"

Still needs 2 legs for her JH ;-)


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Mine is of my first Field Champion, FC/AFC Sky Hy's Husker Power (Ace), at the 2005 National Amateur Retriever Championships at Batavia, New York.


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

This is Maple Hills Guns 'N' Roses (Rose). She is from our first Bred by Owner litter. SHR Captain Samual to the Max JH x Firesides Makin' Maple Syrup JH. She is 6 mos. was 3 mos. in the photo. Does 100+ yd marks and is starting on doubles. She is my baby.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine is Daisy "hauling" a cripple in the snow last winter.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Moneybird's Black Magic Marker - Raven
Esprit's Power Play x Trumarc's Lean Cuisine
QAA, 15 derby points.

I should put my Mick up there for awhile. He's the only one of my 3 that hasn't been used as an avatar yet.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

My three maniacs. Left is Maize 2/JH and 2/started, some day will finish when the money is there, that's my sweet heart, loves to hunt and retrieve. The middle is Callie never stop will retrieve till she falls over and hates birds, only dog I ever saw take a hungarian partridge out on the ground.Will be running her in NFTA this fall. Right is Willow sometimes dumb as a brick but toughest dog I've worked with she blew through max setting on e-collar to get a retrieve, after that we have worked the issues out. I'm a big upland hunter and all three placed in local feild trials. Maize finished 6th out of 38 dogs in final other two would have placed 2nd and 3rd if I wouldn't have missed the birds, handler error.


----------



## sterregold (May 27, 2005)

Mine is my big guy Winter after we had popped out for a quick pheasant hunt on a morning.
He is Can. Ch/UKC Ch Amberwood Winter Wonderland Can. JH WCI CD VC/Am. CD WCX CCA
He won't ever get his advanced titles (water blinds are not his friend) but he's my boy and I love chasing upland birds with him.


----------



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

Born2Retrieve Bode's Chocolate Love, JH
Has 1 senior pass
Grounded right now because of vocal issues. Working with Randy Bohn

Sire: Jazztime's Casey of Fallston, MH....Owned by Cal Rumbley
Dam: Kelbar's Cuda Blue Terror, MH....Owned by Greg Sharer

Very high rolling dog!!! My little man who is a lover boy.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Rough Waters Blew By You JH (aka) Billy. Senaquins Windwalker QAA x Candlewoods Semi-Sweet.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

jeff t. said:


> FC-AFC Broad Reach Devil Made Me Doit "Sinner"
> 
> Still needs 2 legs for her JH ;-)


Jeff, that's a good one! 

2 legs for the JH,...... and I believe in the real world, it's just 2 more points to qualify for the National Open again. 

Sure, hope you get those 2 JH legs soon enough.


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

My avatar is Real Gold's Hot Patootie WCX**. She is teaching me about field trials. To date she has Qualifying 4th, reserve jam, and jams. She also has a Master leg, but I am just focusing on field trials with her now. I would like to get her Qualified All Age. She is a talented dog with lots of go and lots of bottom. 

Penny is out of FC Wraiths HTR MN Bro Macdhuibh OS and Highland Kiowa Shooting Star MH*** OD.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

This is HR Merlyn and Lily's Magic Rose who is now 21 mo old. She is a product of FC Merlyn and Magnolia Runs Lily on the Loose. With her is my son Gray. This is how life should be with a boy and his puppy. It makes me smile every time I see this picture.
Mark L.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow! Much larger response than I thought! Thanks, it is very interesting to know who is who!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

That freaky eye in my avatar
<------
belongs to my lil loser pup "Der" or Pander or, Panda as she's usually called. She has one JH pass, from a test we entered on a whim this past April. I didn't even run her; I let a friend run her as a bribe to get him and his wife to come down for the weekend and help at our club's hunt test. At the time, the "Der", my little superfreak, was about 2 weeks off the FF table and had never done a real water mark. 









Panda came from an accidental inbred litter in 2008. At the time, I had a 17 mos. lothario who dug out of his kennel in a lust-filled adolescent frenzy when his dam, litter sister and half sister were all in season at the same time. I caught him just as he jumped his half sister and was sure that 5 second tie wouldn't amount to anything. But Murphy's law kicked in and 2 mos. later she had 9 puppies. Since the pups were inbred on Puffin (Puffin son out of Puffin daughter) Panda's registered name is Hope Springs Double Puff. 

The double puffs sold quickly since I priced them inexpensively but there was one that seemed jinxed; 3 sales fell through on her before she was 7 weeks old. Finally a duck hunter agreed to buy Pander and sent a deposit. Three days before he was to drive down and collect her, she got stepped on by a horse which nearly severed a toe. So we reluctantly refunded the duck hunter's deposit, too. The toe healed and the pup was cute, but she was one of those pathetic dogs that could not seem to learn how to swim. Resigned, we kept her.

Late last summer she eventually lost her fear of water, but every so often she'd still go vertical and splash the water to death with no forward progress. It would've been funny if it wasn't me and my dog, to watch me swim out to rescue her at club training. I'll just add that I'm long past the days where I looked fetching in a wet T shirt dripping with algae and pond weeds.

Right when Panda was about ready for some real training and force fetch, our house was struck by lightning and burned to the ground, a rather devastating financial blow we're still reeling from. So once more, the cute lil freaky eyed SilverPeake got put on the back burner and I looked for giveaway homes for her. Early this spring, a Lab friend took pity on me and force fetched her, doing a really good job even though I believe she was his first Peake to FF (Thank you Mike Boulais). Unfortunately Mike accepted a lucrative bomb dog contract after he'd had her 5 weeks so didn't quite finish. She ran that JH test right after I got her back. It had been too cold that early spring to do any water work.

I am pleased to report she's doing super well in training now and I think I'll keep her. Watch this space, you may hear more about her. She's in Miss. with Alan S. (Copiah Creek).









I got a couple PMs so I added a photo (top) from yesterday: Yes, she still has wild, freaky eyes that unnerve people and no she's not for sale. Despite my, ahem, desperation to unload her earlier, she's always had a really endearing personality and I kind of got attached to her. If anything were to happen to me Uncle Alan would get her. Plus, I tragically lost her mom this spring. Go Der go!


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Fun thread. It will be an interesting one to come back to in a year or so and see how many pictures have changed or stayed the same.

My current avatar is my homebred girl, Sugar, at about 4 months. I have been looking for years for a pup like her, despite some who said I wouldn't find it. (Wish it were easier in my breed -sigh) She just oozes with talent, and it so much fun. I am considering retiring the rest of the crew just so I can concentrate on her. Only a puppy once you know.

Latisha


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

> FC-AFC Broad Reach Devil Made Me Doit "Sinner"
> 
> Still needs 2 legs for her JH


Hang in there Jeff, don't give up; she just "may" have the talent to get that JH!

Patti
________
Chevrolet celta


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Mine are my now passed Cody, Topbrass Wildfire Cody MH*** (1994-2008) in the middle, Yoda-Topbrass New Millennium*** now retired at 11 on the left, and a young up and comer Alex "Things that are Red for 500". We also have another young guy not pictured Gus "Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove***", he was on line training when my wife took the picture.

Great thread, I like the story behind all those pictures.

John


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Daytona aka HRCH Rippling Waters Daytona MH

Day is a GRHRCH Rippling Waters Talladega MH daughter. Tally was loud, fast and crashed a lot. I kept the racing theme for Daytona.

Carol


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

John, can you explain what looks like a funny haircut on the 2 dogs on the left? I can't tell if its just shadow and the gray in their faces or if their faces have been shaved leaving a "curly" top!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Mine is of my little Alli girl (Ransom's Alegria at Reed Creek SH). Alegria means "...a spark of life shining..." and Alli is every inch "a spark of life shining." Alli has her SH and is working towards her MH.
________
VAPORIZER MANUFACTURER


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Mine is *Highspeed U-Gotta-B Warrior* call name "Pick" "Toothpick" "Knucklehead" "NO!!!" "HERE you......." I'm pretty sure there are more other names I could think off 


Angelo


----------



## Grant Dasbach (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine is HR Pachangas Cajun Storm JH "Cane". He is out of GRHRCH UH Dakotas Cajun Roux MH and a HRCH UH. He has one finished pass and one senior pass, with limited running in AKC because it is new to me. Will hopefully have his HRCH by the end of the year and his SR title as well. He is my third labrador I have had and I will always own a lab the rest of my days.

Grant


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine is my current and first retriever/dog I have ever owned (mom didn't want a dog in the house growing up). He is Zig Zags Lucky Number Seven call name Kessler and I got him because he has a little black patch on his ear and the breeder was giving him away for free with papers (had to pay shipping). His pedigree is the link on my signature. Just click on his name. He is going to be running his first Junior HT this coming weekend.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

2tall said:


> John, can you explain what looks like a funny haircut on the 2 dogs on the left? I can't tell if its just shadow and the gray in their faces or if their faces have been shaved leaving a "curly" top!


No it's just a shadow heres a pic of Yoda out in the open.


----------



## sammydog (Jul 11, 2008)

This was a great thread idea! Nice to know who the dogs are.

Mine is my Golden Retriever - Yaqui's Glenhaven Miramar NA NAJ WC "Mira". I got her from field lines to be my next agility dog. I was encouraged by the owner of her sire to try out field work. We did and now we are hooked. We are getting ready to run Junior Hunt Tests and having a great time learning the game. The picture is when she earned her WC.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

2tall said:


> John, can you explain what looks like a funny haircut on the 2 dogs on the left? I can't tell if its just shadow and the gray in their faces or if their faces have been shaved leaving a "curly" top!



here's Cody...


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow! What a picture! I am glad I asked the question now that I got to see that! Thanks so much for posting it.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment to Cody or Yoda, maybe I should change my avatar with the shadow and all.

John


----------



## whites lean carley (Feb 3, 2009)

This is Whites Lean Carley (Carley) with her first Malllard when she was 6mnths old... 4 months later she went 4 for 4 to earn her JH Title....


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

CH BRANDYWINE'S WESTDALE DUGGAN MH 
"Duggan" is #19 on the CH/MH list.


----------



## browning84 (Mar 11, 2009)

Dog in my Avatar is Cody’s Cajun Bud Man Shooter call name Shooter, and he has a story. It’s very weird how things seem to work out sometimes in life. I am in college and I am what you would call nontraditional student, after my second year I decided to go to work full time and school part time. This is relevant because my graduation is not so far away and my parents posed the question of what I wanted as a graduation present and I have known that answer for a long time. My answer was a Chocolate Lab out of FT stock, I knew nothing of HT when I answered the question because I wanted to run FT’s, and still do. Well 1 week after my answer my mom called my dad and told him that she found me a dog that a fellow school teacher was getting rid of. Well of course my dad was very reluctant because he ran FT in the 70’s and knew the caliber of dog needed to train for and run FT’s. But he looked anyway, come to find out the lady was giving the dog away because she bought the dog for her son as a house dog not knowing how “big” he was going to get. At the time she found out how big he might get, he was 13 weeks old at that time, she gave the breeders # to my dad he called got some info and he researched the pedigree. He approved and asked me if I was interested in an early graduation present, my answer, well hell yes I love early presents. My dad emails me the link to the grand sire of this pup and I am overwhelmed reading his accomplishment and I have no clue what half of it was at the time but it sounded impressive, so that day I drove across town to go pick up this handsome little 13 week old Chocolate Lab and she is just giving him away. So now I have this dog that I don’t know how to train because all I know is pointing dogs and was limited in that because all I ever was, was an assistant to my dad. So I ask my dad who some good trainers were back in his day. He mentions an armature I should look up and her name is Judy Aycock, you can all see where this is going, I order the Basics DVD that her and Danny Farmer put out and become a sponge and trained by the book step for step as I was taught. So I get on the internet and search many hours every day soaking up information. I got in touch with a few nice guys with SOWEGA HRC and they steer me in the HT direction naturally. Well the first two weekends we as a team failed miserably, due to all we worked on were mechanics and all marks had come from my side, I didn’t even know what a winger was. I had no marking cues or anything for him; all he was interested in were the ducks hanging on the dryer so…. that turned out bad. That was my test season of fall 2008 so we train hard and hunt hard, I learned a lot from those test. We comeback for the spring 2009 test season and run 2 test weekends and pass all 4 test in a row for his SHR title. So now we have been training even harder to run Seasoned this fall and in hopes that he will be solid and ready for Finished when the times comes. So to recap, I was given a dog because its owner bought him not knowing how big he was going to get. The dog is a high drive Type A fire breather who likes to run big (this sometimes gets him in trouble), O and he just so happens to be a grand sired Missy’s Cajun Dakota pup. I also have plans to run him in AKC HT and a Derby or 2, he has until December 15th of this year to run as many derbies as I can find within reasonable driving distance of GA. So I owe Bubba Joiner and Steven Bonner thanks for getting me involved with HRC HT. Now I am addicted, I train most weeks 6 days out of the week and my family hates it because during the summer it puts me home late, I don’t eat supper most nights until after 9.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

My avatar is the dog that makes life worthwhile for me. HRCH Sundown's Loaded To The Maxx (FC AFC Teddy's Ebonstar James X Longbranch Dixie Dancer***). I bought Maxx after about 1500 hours of research with the idea of having a FT dog. The Good Lord had different ideas for me and gave me some heart trouble to make me appreciate the good things in my life. Maxx's career kinda went on the back burner but we got out an trained when we could. He got his first Finished pass at 14 months and his last one at 6. He still acts like a pup at 8. Cleaned up the ducks that get loose from my duck pen just this morning for me..LOL. Has NEVER ever put a tooth mark on any of them. Just scares them a little...LOL. I just remember one thing I learned from Maxx *"Let her roll pass or fail do it with style"* I also learned not to let a puppy in my lap cause 85 pounds is too durn big to sit in my lap.....LOL


----------



## Danno (May 11, 2006)

Lady Roxanne VIII
Got her out of the paper for FREE.
No titles 4 generations back.
100% amatuer trained (Well, I do use Smartworks)
Currently has two Finished passes.
Loves to hunt.
Member of the family.
Sleeps on my son's bed.
Nuff said.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

HRCH Toby SH - I picked this guy over a more talanted litter because I have his great uncle who was a littermate to his grandma. For a long time, I thought if I could ever get him to do a double and a simple 50 yd blind to get a seasond pass it would be a miracle. Thanks to his trainer, Chris Jobman, and a bit of maturity, the little pointing lab is more than I would have ever guessed and will be running Master tests soon. Chris admits it's his best job of training ever.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Carol Cassity said:


> Daytona aka HRCH Rippling Waters Daytona MH
> 
> Day is a GRHRCH Rippling Waters Talladega MH daughter. Tally was loud, fast and crashed a lot. I kept the racing theme for Daytona.
> 
> Carol


I've always liked your avatar Carol. Every time I see it I wish I could see her head better, it almost looks like she just saw her reflection in the water and is shaking her head at it. It's a wonderful photo--do you have a larger version you could share? She looks like she's having way too much fun.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

That's our pup Luke!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> FC-AFC Broad Reach Devil Made Me Doit "Sinner"
> 
> Still needs 2 legs for her JH ;-)


I think I met her right after she got those 2 JH legs when you were working on a little talky at the line problem. She's just as cute as ever and still has that bright eyed look of trouble about her. Did she ever get bigger or is she still a little bitty thing? We've enjoyed reading about her successes Jeff


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Julie R. said:


> I think I met her right after she got those 2 JH legs when you were working on a little talky at the line problem.


That's right Julie...except that it wasn't a "little" talky at the line problem...it was a big problem!




> She's just as cute as ever and still has that bright eyed look of trouble about her. Did she ever get bigger or is she still a little bitty thing?


She is still very small, very fast, and very fun. 




> We've enjoyed reading about her successes Jeff


Thanks Julie


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Drake's Bay Super Duty (out of FC AFC Dare To Dream and Drake's Bay Dear Abby MH)

We thought we knew what we were getting ourselves into with a Cosmo puppy, until we met Otey at a NFRA event in NY state many years ago. "Duty" was 16 weeks old at the time and need to go out about 5:00 in the morning. As I was walking back across the parking lot, a gentleman (Otey of RTF) stopped me to look at the pup. He remarked at what a good looking pup Duty was and asked who he was out of. When I told him Dare To Dream, his words were "That can't possibly be a Cosmo pup, he's too quiet!" I knew we were in trouble then!!! LOL!

He has definitely been an interesting dog to train and a fabulous hunting dog!!


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

My avatar is "Between Raiznhell & Amazing Grace" (Gracie) her Sire is Creek Robber and her Dam is Twin pines Lets Go Solo. Bred by Vicki Diel in Damascus Maryland. Best dog I've ever owned and I've had some good ones. Thanks Vicki, Greg


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

We thought we knew what we were getting ourselves into with a Cosmo puppy, until we met Otey at a NFRA event in NY state many years ago. "Duty" was 16 weeks old at the time and need to go out about 5:00 in the morning. As I was walking back across the parking lot, a gentleman (Otey of RTF) stopped me to look at the pup. He remarked at what a good looking pup Duty was and asked who he was out of. When I told him Dare To Dream, his words were "That can't possibly be a Cosmo pup, he's too quiet!" I knew we were in trouble then!!! LOL!



Hahahaha I did remember that pup very well!!! He sure has grown into a nice looking dog. Bet he's FUN !!!


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

My avatar is Goose Bays Wyld Grizzly Pirate (Bear) out of FC/AFC Land Ahoy X Wyldfire's High Tech CFO MH (QAA)


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

The dog in my avatar is Luckydux Drakehaven Hot Ticket, known as Ticket or Tickey Poo Poo to her friends! She turned 2 in May, had 5 derby points in Canada, 6 in the states. She has a Qualifying 1st, 2nd and 3rd in Canada and a Q RJ in the states. Ticket is from Drakehaven's litter of FC AFC Esprits Power Play X AFTCH Rivers Edge Sara of Buckshot.

The trophies in the avatar were club trophies that she had won this past year for most derby points. Since she wasn't going to be able to get home to have her picture taken with the trophies, I took them to Canada with me so I could get her picture with them. The ribbons were some she had won earlier this spring.

Andy


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

Southlands Sure Shot... "Cannon" Southlands Bonnie Bluebell x Southland Sweet Virginia. My first dog to do field work with,and he is everything anyone could want,if only he had a better handler 
Smaller Lab is Midnights Mischeif Jake... "Jake" ( 7/92-3/09) his parents were not titled, but he had River oaks corky and Super cheif in his pedigree, he was my obedience dog, and what a wonderful sweet boy he was.


----------



## Nicole (Jul 8, 2007)

Mine is SHR AGI UCH Endeavor Piccadilly Gotta Wear Shades JH WC TDI CGC 

Bono is one point away from his AM CH, then he'll be back in the field to work on the advanced stuff.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

THE MEGSTER

To her friends anyway in real life she is
HRCH Broken Willows Screamin Eagle SH

And she is my gal pal too


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

" Bashakill's Classic American Gun " - Son Of "Bashakill's Big Booming Gun SH " Great grandson of " Bashakill's Son of a Gunner "
Call names - PARKER , BOOMER , GUNNEY


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Hitch, going after a bumper....

Juli


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Julie

Day is incredibly photogenic. She is on page 45 of Retriever Journal - the latest edition arrived today and that was a nice surprise. She is also in the June/July RJ issue also on page 45. Tony Zappia took a bunch of shots of her a couple of years ago. 

I tried to upload a picture and I must be doing something wrong cause it didn't work.

BTW, I think your avatar is way cool.

Carol


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Cedarbrook Sureshot Atlas SH
(2 Master passes)
D.O.B - 2/13/2006
EIC/CNM Clear
OFA Good
Tri-Factored

(FC AFC High Tech CEO x AFC Sureshot's Little Party Girl)

Absolutely love him -

Travis


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Weezer's troublesome Omen "Bodey" FC/AFC Weezer Retreezer X HRCH Toublesome High Sea's Zoe with "our" first Qualifying placement last summer since then he has become QAA.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

"Thunder Storm" Sired by Bralex's Northern Storm, Dam Banberry's Chocolate Chess

You have to dig deep into his pedigree to find a Single AFC, only 1 four generations back!

His pedigree has ton's of conformation CH and Good Canine Citizen awards...

He hopes to be the first in the last 3 generations to achieve anything AKC/NAHRA HT related.

He already knows he is a damn fine canine good citizen! At least most of the time....

His Labrador hobbies include;

Riding the 4-wheeler
Sniffing the butt's of Golden Retrievers (kind of kinky)
Chasing the cats around the house
Sleeping on the Air conditioner vent (face in it)

And he definately likes that retrieving thing (at least most of the time); usually Mr. Hyde only shows up when other folks can witness it. 

Still in training (gosh its hot outside), Regards!


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

My avatar is "Beretta" aka Eromit's Xtrema Retrieva - named via suggestions on the RTF!

I thought it was the cutest little wrinkly-faced picture ever and totally shows her inquisitive personality! Beretta is sired by NMH Prairiestorm Hawk CDX WCX MH and her dam is my gal Bit of Shine Engl SGDC (FC FTCH AFTCH Taylorslab Magic Trick daughter). 

She's 6 months old now - this picture was taken with my hubby a couple of days ago while we were hiking.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Mine is Chip, aka High Tech CPU. FC AFC High Tech CEO and Nike De Los Patos MH. Picture was of his win at the amateur at Mission Valley's spring trial last year.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi, 

Mine is "Jazz" Maggie Creek's All That Jazz SH WC x Jaco's Sun of a Gun *** and SR Ida Red's Light of My Life MH TD WCX**. She is a wonderful to work with and I wish I was a better trainer.

Mary Beth


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

What Is Avatar


----------



## Smokin' Guns (Feb 2, 2009)

This is my dog Gunner. He will be starting his Hunt test career in 4 weeks. With a little luck he might make something of me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smokin' Guns (Feb 2, 2009)

Avatar is the little picture you see on the left hand side of your screen when someone posts something.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Mine is of Ryder-as posted in the sig line. Ryder is Bubba's favorite fluff-he has an autographed pictue of Ryder. Ryder hates bandanna's and give awesome wedgies. .


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Mine is 11 month old SHR Sundown's Run Lola Run. She went 4 for 4 in Started and earned her title at 6.5 months old. She is my first dawg and has been a blast so far. We'll be working on her Seasoned and JH title this Fall. She's out of HRCH Sundown's Loaded to the Maxx x Blackwater Hightech Hannah.


----------



## Ryan White (Mar 16, 2008)

Cool Hand Lukes Bonita Senorita MH...I got Rita at 10 weeks old she is my second dog that I have trained to the MH level. We got her MH title a week after she turned 2 years old. I could go on and on... but I'll save you. Rita is a wonderful family dog as well as a hunting companion!!

Ryan


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

My present Avatar shows my two best girls Promise and Tara.
Both are gone now but of course they will never be forgotten.

The Yellow is Promise... she was our first lab and very special.
She didn't have a hunting or field pedigree and she ate pegions.
we have many fond memories of her and lots of stories that make us
laugh and cry. She died at age 8 of cancer. We called her Promy Mommy
as she raised every pup we had.

The Black one is Tara - Promiselands Prairie Dancer. She was my
Blackwater Rudy pup and out of Mann's Deli Delight. I was very
proud of her. She died at age 28 months.


----------



## Peggy Snyder (Jan 12, 2008)

Good idea Steph--I can't believe all the Good Lookn' dogs.


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

Mine is me at a wildland fire 7-4-2009


----------



## DogSquaw (Dec 22, 2007)

medichunter said:


> Mine is me at a wildland fire 7-4-2009


Wow!
In case you haven't heard it lately you are appreciated.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Peggy Snyder said:


> Good idea Steph--I can't believe all the Good Lookn' dogs.


Thanks. I can't believe the response! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Found this little mutt posing in a field. 
Named him Scout.





-


----------



## Chance Raehn (Dec 18, 2008)

DogSquaw said:


> Wow!
> In case you haven't heard it lately you are appreciated.


DogSqaw, you beat me to it. Thank you Medichuncker and all of your colleagues for what you do.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Mine at the moment is:
Cruisin' Hallowed Grounds aka "Bones"
Derby Win, 2nd & 2 Reserve Jams

FC AFC RSK's Smooth Sailing X FC Ozark's Cosmic Dream

Tim


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

My singleton puppy at 4 weeks sired by Roadhouse Gusto QAA, brother to NAFC/FC Hattie McBunn, out of a FC/AFC Rooster female by my Abe bitch. Erins Edge Roadhouse Ride Em-Rider


----------



## Duckbane (Dec 11, 2008)

Mine is of Duckbane's Westside Marauder JH "Bane". He's out of FC AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom x Lewis River's Runnin for the Gun MH. He'll be two in November and were looking forward to out first real season of hunting. Wasn't planning on getting into the HT thing but next spring were gonna go for SH title. RTF has been a great resource.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Gabe! I love your avatar pic!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Lanse Brown


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Frontier's Cherokee Rebel (FC-AFC Rebel With A Cause X Hillview's Echo) 

aka "Rebel Devil"


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine is HRCH Fairwinds Lucy MH. Another FC AFC RSK's Smooth Sailing offspring.

Pic was taken in a grain field in North Dakota.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

My avatar is Rocky's Red Hot Shot "Chip" at 9 weeks. He's out of Piva's Gem Rocky MH and Joey's First Lady JH. He was the smallest of the 8 males in the litter, but he didn't know it. I had pick of the litter, but truth be told, little Chip picked me. 

He just turned 2 in June and is looking more like his dad every day. Chip has some Derby points and a couple Qual JAMS. Hopefully there are lots more ribbons in his future!


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

This is HR Elliott's Carolina Thorne MH, CGC. He's one of our 6 "showbred" Labs that we love, hunt and compete in hunt test. He will be on the bus this October, along with his mom (HRCH Elliott's Rockin' Roxy MH, CGC) and sister (Elliott's Dixie Lou MH), headed for the Master Nationals in Texas.
Wally


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

My avatar is our Ruby taken in June 2008 at age 3 yrs. with hubby Don Graves wearing Ruby's number for the 2008 National Amateur. She was entered, he was excited to go, Ruby came into season... scratch. So we bred her to AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber and had a litter of puppies. One male pup has run in two or three Derbies already. Two weeks ago he got a Derby 4th on his 11 mo. birthday. Others may start running Derby in Sept or Oct. 

Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia
(NAFC FC/AFC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek x Widgeon's C.C. Waterback)
Breeder: Todd Scheuble


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

Rockin Hell's Belles

Bailey will be in the 2010 Ducks Unlimited Calendar for the month of December.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The dog in my avatar is Trek (Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga WC**, Can. JFTR, WCI***). He is by FC-AFC Glenhaven's HTRS MN Baronet MH ex Can. GMH Gold'N Guns Dynamite Diva QFTR, WCX***. He earned a JAM in a 40 dog Qual on his 2nd birthday in California and became QAA in Canada this spring by winning a Qual in BC. But best of all he is a great traveling companion and friend. Thanks to Greg Gersbach for the photo.


----------



## Pat G (Jul 6, 2007)

my avatar is Benchmark Cosmopolitan Overdrive SH. He got his SH title Sat. We needed one more pass since last Sept. but I haven't had time. He's out of M and R Ducken Buddy MH(Cosmo x AFC K T of Horn Creek) and Artemis Under Blue Skys (FC Teddy's Ebonstar James x Blue Sky's Cool Breeze MH ) What a character. Couldn't be happier
Pat


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

My avatar is Candlewood's Semi-Sweet, call name Meg, or as my pointing dog friends call her, "The Buffalo".  FC-AFC Whitie IV x Candlewood's Talgarth Godiva. She's also the dam of Saltmarsh's Billy dog.


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

You are welcome. It is our pleasure to serve it is our passion.


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

My avatar is "Tar". Piva's Lil Ramblin Tarnation. Her name fits her pretty well. She's small, about 50 lbs., rambles here and there, and can be a tarnation at times. She's taught me a lot and has forgiven me for more training mistakes than I can count.


----------



## m&s kennels (Mar 14, 2009)

mine is my now 6 month old ylm cody. we were training on some of our farm ground.


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

Mine is the only female out of a litter of 9 , she came here kicking and screaming ,


----------

